# Dover Dam



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There is a lot of water being held behind Dover Dam. Only one of the gates is open. Everywhere down from it is the lowest its been for a while , but really muddy. These are some picturs of it.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/1644dam10-med.JPG

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/1644dam_1-med.JPG

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/1644dam6-med.JPG


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

How did you get there, isn't rt 800 closed ?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nope , its open now. There was a bunch of people taking pictures of it.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

when I went through on Friday night, I did not get the best look since it was dark......the water was right up to the road along 212 though...I am sure it was on the road earlier too.....when I came out of Zoar, there was a guy parker there that was shining a Flashlight down along the ball field..He looked like he was prob with the corps of Engineers or something. I wanted to go back up Saturday to check it out in the light, but went to Cabela's instead!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

was there sunday. all of 800 was open but still some water on it around rt 212. going east on 212 was blocked also a couple of side roads too. that is the highest i have seen it since coming down there the last 14 years.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Not to put a scare on anyone, but a friends dad is a firefighter in Tusky and they had a meeting with several other area fire depts about the dam. I guess what they had to talk about was that if we were to get another 3 inches of rain or more, the dam could very well be in bad shape. This was from a Fireman who was called to a special meeting with I don't know who. Just a warning, I guess......I suppose if they have any definite problems they will be issuing warnings publicly. Just curious if anyone else has heard anything about this.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I talked to a guy a little bit ago and he shed some light in on this for me.....What he said is that it is nearing the flood levels of the flood of 69, which means it could be bad for us downstream.....Now it is to the point that we can not keep all the water back to help out Marietta and some time unless this rain stops, we will need to let lots more out. I just hope the rain stops soon!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

The water is over Rt. 800 in places now and 212 is a gonner too.
I heard the water could be to much and there going to have to open the dam before it goes over the top if we get more rain. There was evacuation plans gone over by officials in Dover today just in case. Its going to be close.
I have a bunch of tools in Tin Town in a basement right by the river, I'm evacuating them tomorrow.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I heard the same thing. A guy at work said the corps of engineers had a meeting and they might have to let alot of water out and he said the southside of new phila would be flooded.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

fished atwood sunday morning and 212 out of zoar was open all the way to 800 got to atwood and back with no problem got too work monday and a buddy of mine was at his girlfriends house in somerdale said he had to go out 542 to to 183 to 800 to get home to bolivar because roads were flooded but that was sometime sunday afternoon must have been after i left atwood i fished the spillway and the water was way up i posted pics on the n.e ohio forum highest ive seen in my lifetime. crazy i tell ya.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

The river is up a little on the upper side from yesterday. It's up allot on the lower side.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I was gonna go there today , but the road was closed. The houses on 800 towards dover were flooded.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

TV 3 in Cleveland did a story there at Dover today. I was in Killbuck doing flooding story as well. I think one or both are on the TV 3 website. It's wkyc.com and the Akron news is [email protected].


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anbody think this flooding will have an effect on the fishing this year?


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep, probably bad but you never know. It seems like fishings always bad after a river blowout.


----------

